# Ok...who is the CA expert?



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

I normally use thick CA and never had a problem. Now I have been using thin CA to do some stone inlay, and the stuff just burns my eyes. I tried goggles and it helped for a short while. What do the rest of the Jocks do to protect the eyes?

Vince


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I use cross ventilation. A fan set on low and an appropriate distance from your work, depending on what it is, blows fresh air across your work area.

I typically use thick or medium and it all gives off eye burning fumes for me. CA glue works so good and fast that I can't help myself.


----------



## rodb (Jan 31, 2009)

Wear googles. Turn the fan so it is blowing away from you, maybe out a door or window if you can. Place the fan close to the work.
Good luck 
Rod


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I work outside whenever possible.

Try the new Gorilla Brand


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll try the fan. It makes sense. 
So…Gorilla CA doesn't have strong fumes?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I use the 2P-10. It definitely has strong fumes.

I don't use any of the small bottles they are too expensive, the bottles that I buy are $32 for a 10 oz. bottle


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Vince:

Yes, Gorilla CA has strong fumes.

It is formulated to be less brittle then most CA glues.
I have found that to be helpful with some of my projects, especially walking stick inlays.
Their company headquarters is about 35 miles from me.
I owe them a visit on a business matter - I'm a chemist.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I've used CA glue and not had any problem with burning eyes…...... I guess our shop is so big and has DC going all the time I hadn't noticed. But yes it does have fumes.


----------

